# how to transition to romex from conduit



## TTW (Nov 23, 2012)

Run / attach the conduit to a junction box, and then put a clamp for the romex, not a problem.

You should to run a green ground wire in the conduit along with the hot and neutral so the romex has a nice solid ground. technically not necessary, as the conduit acts as a ground, but a good idea.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Stub the EMT into the attic and put a romex to EMT connector on that end.


----------



## TTW (Nov 23, 2012)

I was thinking THHN in the conduit. That cool doohicky would work if running NM in the conduit, but no room for wirenuts!


----------



## ACR_SCOUT (Dec 24, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Stub the EMT into the attic and put a romex to EMT connector on that end.


Show that connector begs two questions. Are you allowed to run romex in conduit? If not how do you make the junction without a box?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

TTW said:


> I was thinking THHN in the conduit. That cool doohicky would work if running NM in the conduit, but no room for wirenuts!


Wirenuts...huh?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

ACR_SCOUT said:


> Show that connector begs two questions. Are you allowed to run romex in conduit? If not how do you make the junction without a box?


As long as the pipe isn't outside.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Stub the EMT into the attic and put a romex to EMT connector on that end.


This fitting is designed for conduit to Romex transition. I have used this connector to transition to metal flex before, but I do not think the connector is listed for the purpose.

There are no connections here. Just Romex through the conduit and then out the end of this connector.
You could use a regular connector and bushing instead if you prefer.
If you garage is finished, why do you want to surface mount the wiring method for lighting and receptacles?
If you have drywall up, you should have everything recessed and and hidden from site.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If you are running individual wires in the conduit, you have to transition to a box for the connections.
It could be right at the ceiling, and just poke the romex into a box with the approved connector.


----------



## ACR_SCOUT (Dec 24, 2011)

jbfan said:


> If you are running individual wires in the conduit, you have to transition to a box for the connections.
> It could be right at the ceiling, and just poke the romex into a box with the approved connector.


Can the box be in the attic?


----------



## TTW (Nov 23, 2012)

ACR_SCOUT said:


> Can the box be in the attic?


Yes, it just needs to be accessible, as in not buried under drywall or something.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Didn't like the answers you got in the other thread?


----------



## ACR_SCOUT (Dec 24, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Didn't like the answers you got in the other thread?


The Android app I use acted like it didn't post so I hit submit a second time. Now I see that both of them posted. Sorry.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Merged threads.


----------

